#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  VJ loops

## Sanderx9

hallo,
ik ben opzoek naar loops van dansende personen om te projecteren op enkele plasmaschermen...(of iets in dat genre)
Ik heb op internet gezocht maar meestal vind ik er een en moet je ervoor betalen... kan iemand mij verderhelpen? :Confused:

----------


## moderator

Rabobank - Homepage Particulieren of probeer eens bij Leen, je weet wel van frisia....

Voor vraag en aanbod: w w w . s n u f f e l s i t e . n l

----------

